# oak cant



## Adkpk (Sep 21, 2006)

Mini milling







Oak cant






The necessary help.






two cants






Executive lounge






This is the tree I was going to use for my bridge but upone discovering that red oak was not good for outdoor use will now become the home owners wood shed. I am lucky to be able to hide my addition behind my work, huh?


----------



## woodshop (Sep 21, 2006)

nice pics adrpk, looks like you got yourself a lot of room there in that woods. When I mill I'm usually a little more crowded with underbrush etc. Do you have access to that backhoe in the background? Makes moving those monster logs around a LOT easier. I saw some stickered planks over to one side, is that where you will dry the wood or is that temporary? What size saw do you have on that mini-mill to slice those slabs off?


----------



## Woodsurfer (Sep 22, 2006)

That does look like a nice place to work. All that dust is cushy on the feet...ahhh. What is the advantage of using the mini mill for your slab cuts? Need the full bar length? The pics give the impression that the cut wanders a bit...


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 22, 2006)

Glad you guys got the object of the post. Cushy job. 
Like how I got that backhoe in the pic. No it isn't mine. This is my skidster.




That mini digger cranks. 18 horses of pure back saving power. 
The stickered pile was temporary. It was moved today. 
The saw is the infamous 066. 

woodsurfer I am not slabbing with the mini mill. I am only cutting off the sides of the log. You're referring to the 'two cants' pic. I did that with the Alaskan. I know, It's a bit wavey. Originally I was going to use the wood for a bridge deck and didn't put much effort into getting it straight. Now the wood is going to be used to build a wood shed for all the wood I cut up during this past stormy summer. 

Another pic of me cutting with the small log mill.


----------



## dustytools (Sep 22, 2006)

Wow, a red oak storage shed. You wont see that too often in the hills of Kentucky or anywhere else I assume. Isnt it great to be able to make your own lumber and build out of whatever the hell you want to? Awesome looking milling by the way.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Sep 22, 2006)

With beams like that you could put a helipad on top of it.


----------



## poleframer (Sep 27, 2006)

Cool little machine,adrpk. Did you build it? Looks like its well made, and useful.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 27, 2006)

Adrpk,
Love the post. I love to see how others are going it. I totaly understand how hydralic help is a back saver. Keep the post coming.


----------



## Adkpk (Sep 28, 2006)

poleframer said:


> Cool little machine,adrpk. Did you build it? Looks like its well made, and useful.



No, I didn't make it. It's called a 'Dig it'. 
http://www.feterl.com/Pug/htdocs/dig_it/index.html
I recommend it highly for someone with a use for one. Bought mine through e-bay. They appear there often.


----------



## Adkpk (Nov 28, 2006)

Here's where the cant wound up. Lasted the weekend then I got told to take it down. Customer didn't think it was the right place for it. :monkey: They thought it looked like a bus stop. I didn't mind at all. I milled the wood on my own time. When my project fell through I offered it to them to build the shed. Now it is at my shop waiting for transportation to our new house in the mountains. What goes around comes around.:hmm3grin2orange: 






Just wanted to add: the wall you see at the right in this pic, is actually what I do on this job. The wall goes all the way around the house to the opposite corner of the property.


----------

